# anyone wanna fish Galveston East Bay Today



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Was thinking about putting the boat in the water this afternoon.. Looks like we are gonna get a short window before the wind shifts to the north. Got the itch. Boat is loaded and ready to go. I live in the dickinson/league city area.

Text me at 713-614-0099 if interested. Help on the costs would be appreciated

Daren


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Victoria has north gusts at 30 and its 11am,,,,man ia am so sick of this wind


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Man I'm always a day late and a dollar short when someone is looking for someone to fish with in the galveston area. Never fished that area before and would like to .


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

you didnt miss anything though, the wind blew its arse off and we got skunked..took my parents out and it was cool, but no fish... I am going in the morning offshore out of freeport early, looking for 2 more people

Have me and one other right now

Daren


----------

